# NEW and EXCLUSIVE PRODUCT - jetSEAL 109



## Johnnyopolis

Ladies and Gentlemen,

I give you jetSEAL 109.








For a while Clean and Shiny have wanted an Exclusive product for our store from the Chemical Guys range.​
After discussions with David G we decided we would like this Sealant to be it ​
Jetseal is a long life sealant. Those of you at the Zymol meet would have seen my car wearing this yesterday as well as D3mons bonnet last weekend.​
I think this used in conjunction with the new Wet Mirror Finish creates an awesome finish.​
All the information about the product is on our website right now (thanks D3mon )​
Gets a product of the year vote from me!​
Link to the product - http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10183

All the best,​
Johnny​


----------



## 182_Blue

oh no, more spending, looks like a very good product this


----------



## Johnnyopolis

A Pic of my car wearing it


----------



## d3m0n

Johnnyopolis said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> I give you jetSEAL 109.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​For a while Clean and Shiny have wanted an Exclusive product for our store from the Chemical Guys range.
> 
> After discussions with David G we decided we would like this Sealant to be it
> 
> Jetseal is a long life sealant. Those of you at the Zymol meet would have seen my car wearing this yesterday as well as D3mons bonnet last weekend.
> 
> I think this used in conjunction with the new Wet Mirror Finish creates an awesome finish.
> 
> All the information about the product is on our website right now (thanks D3mon )
> 
> Gets a product of the year vote from me!
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Johnny
> ​


Sorry mate i wasnt trying to steal your thunder....hopefully a mod has deleted the posting:thumb:

As mentioned you "should" see my order later today so put a bottle aside for me:thumb:


----------



## Epoch

Legs it to web site to find out more!!!


I'm back - Nice need more cars to keep trying this stuff out on


----------



## benclelland

Looks nice, will need to try that soon :thumb:


----------



## AndyC

Nice product this - John asked me to try it last weekend on Darrell's Mondeo and it works really nicely even after 15 minutes' curing time in direct sunlight.

Unbiased review as I'd usually hate a long life type product but this gets my :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

I have tried this also . Its very very easy to use , you do need to do the 2 coats but it leaves a great finish ......

This is a product that will be entering my normal process from now on its such a good product

(pic taken at 20:00)


----------



## donnyboy

Great news John:thumb: 

Seen it in action when we did Davids X5 the other week. It was so easy to use and came off with no effort after curing.


----------



## L200 Steve

I've had a bottle of this for a fortnight to try out. We've managed to get it applied to four vehicles now.

Application - We've applied it over Chemical Guy's EZ-Glaze, Chemical Guy's All In One Polish, Dodo Green and straight onto the cars paintwork.

Each time it has been a breeze to apply and buff off. It is a little thicker than most sealants, but once cured has to be one of the easiest sealants that we've used to remove.

Leaves a gorgeous deep shine, that in my opinion hasn't really been bettered by topping. We've tried both Chemical Guy's 50:50 wax and the Wet Diamond over it. I think that this is one of those products that you just apply and leave (if that's possible in our pastime:lol: )

Longetivity - It's far too early for me to comment on this, but I will say just how nice it still looks a fortnight after application, and 4 good washes. The Jetseal has kept it's deep crisp shine.

I think that Clean & Shiny are onto a winner with this product, it really is a cracker:thumb:


----------



## uberbmw

Looks dapper, no good for silver then?


----------



## dmz

What is the difference between Jetseal 109 and Wet mirror finish ?


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Jetseal 109 is a long life sealant.


----------



## spitfire

If it's *THAT* good, do we bin all the other products?:wall:


----------



## donnyboy

spitfire said:


> If it's *THAT* good, do we bin all the other products?:wall:


Don't let Bryan hear you say that!!! :lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

spitfire said:


> If it's *THAT* good, do we bin all the other products?:wall:


Hell yeah 

Well maybe just all your other sealants...


----------



## Syphon

I was about to order wet mirror finish as well!

Why no good for silver?


----------



## L200 Steve

Trust me, the Jetseal looks incredible on silver. It adds an almost glass-like layer over the paint.

<Goes away to check memory card on camera for examples:thumb: >


----------



## Johnnyopolis

L200 Steve said:


> Trust me, the Jetseal looks incredible on silver. It adds an almost glass-like layer over the paint.
> 
> <Goes away to check memory card on camera for examples:thumb: >


Dont forget any other examples or should i say specimens of "Jetseal" you may have on your memory card


----------



## L200 Steve

I found this one -










Sorry it's not a Silver car :lol:


----------



## uberbmw

can I get a sample? lol


----------



## GlynRS2

I will have to give this a go and see how it compares to the old Zaino.
Sounds ideal for my wife's car.

Blimey, look at that, my wallet is £20 lighter :wall:


----------



## Robbieben

L200 Steve said:


> I found this one -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's not a Silver car :lol:


It may not be Silver Steve, but it certainly helps you to demonstrate a couple of fine(r) points:thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182

Fine fine fine, product sounds good too.


----------



## Auto Finesse

i hate to pick holes, only it says its a long life sealant but has no mention of durabilaty it must have been tested so you must know ruffly how long it will last


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Judging by BB's pic Steve must keep it in the fridge!


----------



## AndyC

james b said:


> i hate to pick holes, only it says its a long life sealant but has no mention of durabilaty it must have been tested so you must know ruffly how long it will last


I heard up to 3 years but better for Johnny to confirm :thumb:


----------



## Refined Reflections

I've had this on my van for testing purposes for a few weeks now, since applying i've clocked up over 3000 miles and I can say this is so for the most durable sealant I've tested. Its been subjected to washes at least twice a week, 2 foam pressure washes at garage forecourts during my trip away, several waterless washes now the weather is getting dryer and the van does still look smart, and is simple to clean.

Given the van is silver its always hard to see something special but when driving I look at how the reflections look in the side of the van from the wing mirrors and I have to say its as good as the coats of Swissvax Best of Show I had on there before.

My application consisted of washing the van with TFR (AS Hazsafe), AS Preptone tar remover, Sonus green clay, then using what Megs Step 1 I had left via the PC as a paintwork cleaner, going round twice to ensure its clean of all waxes etc. Finally 2 coats of JetSEAL leaving 60 mins between coats. Even applied to the wheel trims and have to say it looks good there too and simple to clean 

I'll post some pictures when I get home of the van, well actually I'll take some too, but I have 300 miles to do first and then I'd better give it a quick clean. But overall my feelings on this product are..

Application,........8 needs to be applied thin, thinner the better but its a slightly thick liquid.
Ease of use,.......8 again due to it being thicker than other sealants it needs a little work to thin out
Removal,............8 would be 9 but where its not applied thinly its harder work
Finish,...............9.5 looks as good as Klass SG and Swissvax BoS at least on silver
Durability,..........9 only tested for a few weeks and 3000 miles, but its definitely the best sealant I have used so far
Value for money,..sorry no idea I've not looked at the prices, I was sent a sample to test and evaluate, but lets say this is going to be in my van and my main stay sealant once my delivery arrives.

Sorry for the long winded post, I hope i've covered most things, and again I'll post pics of the van (with sign writing ) when I get home and washed it


----------



## david g

Jet Seal 109 is by far the most durable sealant i have come across so far .It had taken some 6 months to develop and numerous testers also .
It does apply quite thick and initial thoughts are that it wil be difficult to remove,but its not it comes off so easily you would think nothing was there to buff.
2 coats left for 30 mins prior to buffing will leave a fantastic finish ,a finish that looks like a just waxed look .I have had it on 3 cars now ,1 done 4 weeks ago and its still beading like mad.Durability will be better than any other CG sealant currently on our range and to those who have asked yes you can top it with a wax or even Wet Mirror Finish


----------



## Epoch

Is it just a sealant layer so for example you could use an AIO type product to clean the paint before application or does it clean as well.

Just thinking for like the car i did the weekend i could have just substituted this for Carlack SG and got more durablity


----------



## david g

No its just a sealant so i would recommend soemthing to cleanse the paint beforehand :thumb:


----------



## AR-CoolC

Sounds like an ideal product for door shuts, inside engine bay etc.

The bits we like to have clean but don't get a different wax every three weeks :lol:


----------



## david g

AR-CoolC said:


> Sounds like an ideal product for door shuts, inside engine bay etc.
> 
> The bits we like to have clean but don't get a different wax every three weeks :lol:


LOL :thumb:


----------



## Syphon

david g said:


> No its just a sealant so i would recommend soemthing to cleanse the paint beforehand :thumb:


Something like SRP in prep first?


----------



## david g

Defo:thumb:


----------



## Syphon

david g said:


> Defo:thumb:


Cool.  I was going to buy a dedicated wheel sealant, but this will do that too. Result. :thumb:


----------



## david g

One thing i havent tried it on yet is the wheels :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

come on wheres the comitment if you realy belive in this product you would say how long it will last ruffly ie a month 6 mounth a year 2 years, you get the drift you cant expect people to buy it as a sealnt with no mention of durabilaty

sorry i dont mean to be blunt but its like selling a plane and saying you dont know how far it can fly well not quite :lol: but you must know some thing


----------



## AndyC

Given that the majority of the sealants we can buy are in reality dead in months (sometimes less  ) then anything longer term is a good idea; I'm sure Johnny said 3 years' protection - maybe worth a PM mate :thumb:


----------



## Glider

2 questions before I throw out my other 5 super can't get better sealants.

1. What UV protection does it offer.
2. Does it accumulate static and dust like every other sealant I've tried.
TIA.


----------



## *MAGIC*

L200 Steve said:


> I found this one -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's not a Silver car :lol:


god damn them ti*s are fine like the jetseal too
LOL :lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

james b said:


> come on wheres the comitment if you realy belive in this product you would say how long it will last ruffly ie a month 6 mounth a year 2 years, you get the drift you cant expect people to buy it as a sealnt with no mention of durabilaty
> 
> sorry i dont mean to be blunt but its like selling a plane and saying you dont know how far it can fly well not quite :lol: but you must know some thing


Well....

Bit different to a plane! LOL its only £20 for a start :buffer: but I appreciate where your coming from.

I guess like everything it would be based on contributory factors like is the car used daily, is it kept outside, how many miles does it do, is it mostly used in the sun or the rain etc etc

It would be very difficult for ME to give you an idea on durability as have only been using it for a few weeks, but saying that its holding up well and it looks absolutley awesome on my car and for £20 lets face it, if it looks good and has a good durabilty (which I will report back on) its a worthwhile product to have on the shelf as I am sure you wont be putting it on and not putting anything else on your car for 3 years..!

Johnny


----------



## Syphon

So is it ok to leave between coats in direct sunlight?

Ta.


----------



## Grizzle

Syphon said:


> So is it ok to leave between coats in direct sunlight?
> 
> Ta.


yes i have tried it and its a breeze to remove


----------



## MX5Argie

Oh no... more spending!!!!!   :lol: :lol:


----------



## MX5Argie

Valetmagic said:


> god damn them ti*s are fine like the jetseal too
> LOL :lol:


Nice car, pity that bird is ruining the view !


----------



## Syphon

Grizzle said:


> yes i have tried it and its a breeze to remove


Cool. Thanks.


----------



## King Eric

I have applied it this morning to my BMW 120D in Black following a full clay and correction this morning. It is now my intention not to wash it for at least 1-1.5 months after I return from the states...so that should give a good indication of how good it is...I'll also apply it to the wheels


----------



## Scud

L200Steve any jobs going up with you fella.............will work for free or pictures :lol:


----------



## drnh

Yeah i`ve heard rumours about this stuff....supposed to be excellent

Daz


----------



## CamV6

does it have any filling/swirl hiding effect at all?


----------



## riz

would it be better than jeff's?


----------



## Grizzle

No filling propertys that am aware of, durability not sure of my self.

Graham


----------



## david g

Looks great
Looks even better in the flesh


----------



## Alex

N00bish question here.
Could you use something like Vics concours over jetseal? or would you not need to.


----------



## A20 LEE

Johnnyopolis said:


> I think this used in conjunction with the new Wet Mirror Finish creates an awesome finish.​
> Johnny​


Does the WMF go over or under Jetseal?


----------



## Paulm31

in order to get a really good 'wetlook' on my red paint, would this be better than cg extreme top coat sealant? im nearly out of mine so umming and aahing about which one to buy


----------



## Bulla2000

A20 LEE said:


> Does the WMF go over or under Jetseal?


I think WMF has to go under the JetSeal109.


----------



## Richy888

Bulla2000 said:


> I think WMF has to go under the JetSeal109.


Under :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

A20 LEE said:


> Does the WMF go over or under Jetseal?


under


----------

